# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  FEMA Manual for Wood Gassifier

## donnay

*FEMA Manual for Wood Gassifier*

http://www.woodgas.net/files/FEMA_em...y_gassifer.pdf

----------


## presence

this is one of my favorite designs:

http://www.woodgasifier.org/

----------


## donnay

Thanks for posting those Youtubes. 

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Presence again"

----------


## Lifesoup

A humble warning:  The FEMA design is notorious for sticking engine valves with tar.  It has ruined many good engines.

----------

